# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Forum për vidio

## ai*

Znj Fiori nuk do ishte me mire te hapej nje nen forum per Media dmth per keto video nga google apo YouTube !?

----------


## Fiori

ai*, nuk besoj se nje forum i vecante do ishte i nevojshem per dicka te tille, pasi do ngelej si forum 'i vdekur'. Dmth do viheshin vidiot dhe kaq, dhe vidiot jane tek youtube dhe google njesoj.

Ndersa nq se vendosen vidiot si pjese e temave qe diskutojme, atehere kane nje qellim  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithsesi, nq se dhe anetare te tjere kane kete mendim, mund te shikojme ndonje zgjidhje tjeter.


Pershendetje,
Fiori


p.s. ate vidion ku e kishe gjetur sa te bukur, une dhe s'para i kam qejf keto polifoniket dhe perseri me pelqeu. Dhe jo znj, po zonjusha  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Cimo

Videot me Firefox dhe IE 7 nuk mund ti shikoj ?

----------


## Fiori

Cfare nuk shikon?! Te del mesazh i vecante per kete problem nga IE apo Firefox (apo forumi)?! Kur ka qene hera e fundit qe ke pastruar informacionet ne kompjuter (cookies)?!

Duhet te kesh parasysh qe ekrani i vidios nuk eshte i hapur, ti si perdorues duhet te shtypesh ate shigjeten ne kryen e djathte qe te hapet ekrani dhe ta luash vidion.

----------


## Cimo

> Cfare nuk shikon?! Te del mesazh i vecante per kete problem nga IE apo Firefox (apo forumi)?! Kur ka qene hera e fundit qe ke pastruar informacionet ne kompjuter (cookies)?!
> 
> Duhet te kesh parasysh qe ekrani i vidios nuk eshte i hapur, ti si perdorues duhet te shtypesh ate shigjeten ne kryen e djathte qe te hapet ekrani dhe ta luash vidion.


Po kur e shtyp Play pas 2 secondave me del Failed. Perdor Firefox 2.0 dhe IE 7 sipas nevojes. Coockies i kam bere qe te shlyhen pas mbylljes se Firefoxit ..Nese ka edhe dikush tjeter kete problem mund te paraqes ketu ..

----------


## Albo

> Po kur e shtyp Play pas 2 secondave me del Failed. Perdor Firefox 2.0 dhe IE 7 sipas nevojes. Coockies i kam bere qe te shlyhen pas mbylljes se Firefoxit ..Nese ka edhe dikush tjeter kete problem mund te paraqes ketu ..


Problemi mund te jete se lidhja jote ne Internet behet nepermjet nje proxy, pra kompjuteri yt nuk eshte i lidhur direkt ne Internet por nepermjet nje proxy. Videot hapen si me FireFox 2 si me IE 7 pa problem. 

Albo

----------


## ai*

Ne google apo ne youtube egzistojne vetem pislliqet e filmave,komedive apo video clipeve Shqiptare cilesia 00 dhe shume reklama per asgje.

Mgjth une e bera upload  per prove "Zonja nga Qyteti" me nje cilesi shume te mire.

----------

